# I'm Straight 2



## Laurieloz (Apr 8, 2013)

Afternoon all.

Bit chilly here today..... :whistling:


----------



## Edinburgh (Sep 2, 2012)

Fvck sake Laurie :lol:


----------



## Dr Manhattan (Jan 8, 2012)

Maybe @Lorian could do us all a favour and lock this one down early before it gets too big


----------



## [email protected] (Dec 9, 2012)

Ha ha well done Loz :thumb:

Nice and sunny here


----------



## zack amin (Mar 13, 2012)

Considering busting one out, to bust or not to bust,


----------



## Laurieloz (Apr 8, 2013)

Dr Manhattan said:


> Maybe @Lorian could do us all a favour and lock this one down early before it gets too big


Killjoy!:laugh:


----------



## [email protected] (Dec 9, 2012)

zack amin said:


> Considering busting one out, to bust or not to bust,


Definitely bust. Always bust! Enjoy :thumb:


----------



## latblaster (Oct 26, 2013)

Slightly overcast here, had some rain earlier. Mum's tired out as usual but won't rest...so when she gets exhausted I have to pick up the pieces.

Just will not listen! (she taught me that phrase when I was 5 haha!)

Time for lunch...& to the cynics....is this ok?


----------



## resten (Apr 4, 2012)

I'm currently looking after the cutest little girl I've ever seen in my life.

She's being fostered by a family friend because her mother repeatedly burnt her with a cigarette then sent her to nursery.

Think my oestrogen is high because I'm one broody motherfvcker right now. Ms resten better make sure she keeps taking that pill


----------



## Laurieloz (Apr 8, 2013)

latblaster said:


> Slightly overcast here, had some rain earlier. Mum's tired out as usual but won't rest...so when she gets exhausted I have to pick up the pieces.
> 
> Just will not listen! (she taught me that phrase when I was 5 haha!)
> 
> Time for lunch...& to the cynics....is this ok?


Same with my ailing mum too, mate. But it's too late even for reasoning.

Off to gym now. Enjoy your day.

Ahhhhh. Like the old days! Bliss.


----------



## resten (Apr 4, 2012)

Got me an admirer. How could anyone be cruel to this little angel?!


----------



## [email protected] (Dec 9, 2012)

resten said:


> Got me an admirer. How could anyone be cruel to this little angel?!


She's a beauty 

It's a horrible, cruel world sometimes. I hope her mother is being severely punished.


----------



## resten (Apr 4, 2012)

[email protected] said:


> She's a beauty
> 
> It's a horrible, cruel world sometimes. I hope her mother is being severely punished.


There was a thread recently about social services being sh1t.. They're the ones who have saved this girl (well, they've played a bit part).

The mother is soon in court

She did just decide to put th


----------



## Ashcrapper (Jul 3, 2008)

thread title is misleading for a start


----------



## [email protected] (Dec 9, 2012)

resten said:


> There was a thread recently about social services being sh1t.. They're the ones who have saved this girl (well, they've played a bit part).
> 
> The mother is soon in court
> 
> She did just decide to put th


I think on the whole social services do a fantastic job with sometimes very limited resources. I know several social workers and they are as frustrated and angry as the rest of us when things go wrong.


----------



## Heath (Mar 3, 2011)

Decided to try shopping at Aldi again today as the meat is much better than tescos


----------



## resten (Apr 4, 2012)

Ashcrapper said:


> thread title is misleading for a start


Was fine until you came along


----------



## Ashcrapper (Jul 3, 2008)

resten said:


> Was fine until you came along


ooh get charlie big spuds here


----------



## [email protected] (Dec 9, 2012)

MutantX said:


> Decided to try shopping at Aldi again today as the meat is much better than tescos


Anywhere is better than Tescos for meat. I've seen more appetising roadkill than what's on offer there.


----------



## resten (Apr 4, 2012)

Ashcrapper said:


> ooh get charlie big spuds here


Just got the bbq fired up


----------



## Alex6534 (Jan 2, 2013)

MutantX said:


> Decided to try shopping at Aldi again today as the meat is much better than tescos


Aldi has been a godsend to me since living in student accommodation :lol: the quality is great and as you say, compared to what you get in Tesco etc it's a no brainer. Buy almost everything from there, tried to skimp on the tuna even more and go for the flakes...bad move :no:


----------



## Laurieloz (Apr 8, 2013)

Ashcrapper said:


> thread title is misleading for a start


You're a bit late with all this, Ash mate?

Thought you'd be first on the scene with your delightful sledgehammer wit


----------



## Laurieloz (Apr 8, 2013)

MutantX said:


> Decided to try shopping at Aldi again today as the meat is much better than tescos


You've got the idea mate.

I might walk out this room and into another one and then come back again.


----------



## Chris F (Jul 2, 2013)

Alex6534 said:


> Aldi has been a godsend to me since living in student accommodation :lol: the quality is great and as you say, compared to what you get in Tesco etc it's a no brainer. Buy almost everything from there, tried to skimp on the tuna even more and go for the flakes...bad move :no:


Aldi cottage cheese is the shiznit. 65p for 300g.


----------



## monetwothree (Aug 29, 2013)

Alex6534 said:


> Aldi has been a godsend to me since living in student accommodation :lol: the quality is great and as you say, compared to what you get in Tesco etc it's a no brainer. Buy almost everything from there, tried to skimp on the tuna even more and go for the flakes...bad move :no:


Gotta get the Chunk white albacore or nothing ... Tuna is one of my favorite go to proteins and i just have to have the good stuffs ..... now i want tuna ..... shoot saving on tuna don't happen for me ....


----------



## Leigh (Jun 13, 2012)

Afternoon all

The weather in Plymouth is very cloudy with intermittent rain. I got wet walking home from work. The kids are just back from their dads - No major traumas this week. My little one starts back at his swimming club this week so I'm shortly to go and steam-bake - It's weird that the pool is bloody freezing but we're all so hot poolside.

Easy evening of pizzas in front of the telly planned


----------



## Alex6534 (Jan 2, 2013)

monetwothree said:


> Gotta get the Chunk white albacore or nothing ... Tuna is one of my favorite go to proteins and i just have to have the good stuffs ..... now i want tuna ..... shoot saving on tuna don't happen for me ....


Posh git :lol: I kid....  Aldi's Ocean Rise Tuna Chunks are actually pretty good, considering I'm use to paying £3-4 for 4 tins of John West the place is like a bodybuilding haven.



Chris F said:


> Aldi cottage cheese is the shiznit. 65p for 300g.


Didn't know they did cottage cheese...Going to have to look out for that. Co-op just round from me charges £1.30 for a 300g tub!!!!

Now, if only they started doing quark....


----------



## nickdutch (Aug 21, 2013)

Ordered a 30 Kg set of dumbbells and only received 2.5Kg. really upset with the ebay seller. Gonna hope for the best and that the rest will come through this week, but if it doesnt gonna get a full refund from ebay / paypal or whoever.


----------



## Sc4mp0 (Jun 17, 2012)

I had a very spicy Mexican last night and I'm currently sh*tting out every last drop inside me.

Looking out of the bathroom window its sunny but quite windy.


----------



## [email protected] (Dec 9, 2012)

Sc4mp0 said:


> I had a very spicy Mexican last night and I'm currently sh*tting out very last drop inside me.
> 
> Looking out of the bathroom window its sunny but quite windy.


Might need these then


----------



## MyStyle (Apr 22, 2011)

I'm currently laying in bed thinking about my holiday next week. I'm off to to stay in @Double J's villa in fuerteventura for the guts of 2 weeks. F*ck the lot of ye! :thumb:


----------



## Leigh (Jun 13, 2012)

MyStyle said:


> I'm currently laying in bed thinking about my holiday next week. I'm off to to stay in @Double J's villa in fuerteventura for the guts of 2 weeks. F*ck the lot of ye! :thumb:


You'll have to tell us how great it is and all the other details. I forgot he had a place and I'd love to get something sorted for next year. People tell me its windy in Fuerteventura but I've got no idea myself.


----------



## Alex6534 (Jan 2, 2013)

[email protected] said:


> Might need these then


I need this in my life :lol:


----------



## Laurieloz (Apr 8, 2013)

Look at this! The previously indifferent are getting involved.

Everyday life guys, that's all. I think people were a little intimidated and confused at the size of the old I'm Straight thread: a remarkable behemoth.

New fresh start. I think @Lorian has actually done us all a favour.

Great having some new blood on board

@Flubs ....As it's a fresh start, will you start talking to me again? I promise to be nice

Pleeeeeeeeeeeaaaaseeeeee:wub:


----------



## DazUKM (Nov 22, 2012)

Fcuk everybody enjoying the weekend I'm off to work till 2am :cursing:


----------



## andyhuggins (Nov 21, 2008)

You know what they say if you can't beat them join them :lol:


----------



## [email protected] (Dec 9, 2012)

D9S4 said:


> Fcuk everybody enjoying the weekend I'm off to work till 2am :cursing:


Ahh that's rubbish. We'll think of you while we're enjoying the weekend


----------



## Laurieloz (Apr 8, 2013)

@[email protected] Isn't this going well!


----------



## Heath (Mar 3, 2011)

Strictly come dancing

Rachel Riley

That is all.


----------



## tamara (Sep 23, 2012)

resten said:


> There was a thread recently about social services being sh1t.. They're the ones who have saved this girl (well, they've played a bit part).
> 
> The mother is soon in court
> 
> She did just decide to put th


As with everything in life we only hear about the bad parts. My daughter's nan is a social worker, she actually has the power to get court orders and immediately take a child away from a parent, some of stuff I've heard about involving children is horrific. Especially worse when it's their own mother that does it.

You'd make a good Dad.


----------



## Carbon-12 (Feb 26, 2013)

here we go again.. :lol:


----------



## andyhuggins (Nov 21, 2008)

Just suck it up mate :lol:


----------



## Dirk McQuickly (Dec 29, 2010)

resten said:


> Got me an admirer. How could anyone be cruel to this little angel?!


what a sweetheart. some people, eh?


----------



## Tasty (Aug 28, 2007)

MutantX said:


> Strictly come dancing
> 
> Rachel Riley
> 
> That is all.


I would do things to that woman that they wouldn't even read out in court.


----------



## Guest (Sep 7, 2013)

Hey all what the **** have I missed..leave for a few days and....

New site..confused..

At party and sober and ****ed off, how's that for starters :thumbup:


----------



## Guest (Sep 8, 2013)

Well 01.41am sat in garden drinking beer and smoking ****, yup dumb [email protected]

Did so well, gonna have to knock this on the head..again.

Ain't trained in 4 wks,and lost size..****ing criminal.

Back at it monday, nitey nite :beer:


----------



## DazUKM (Nov 22, 2012)

MutantX said:


> Strictly come dancing
> 
> *Rachel Riley*
> 
> ...


bellissimo


----------



## Fatstuff (Mar 2, 2010)

MutantX said:


> Strictly come dancing
> 
> Rachel Riley
> 
> That is all.


She's on that???? Amazing , she's starred in a few of my 4am tugs  beautiful!!


----------



## Laurieloz (Apr 8, 2013)

Hamster said:


> Can I be a sad Cvnt and post in here too. Or does that make me boring and Er ... A sad Cvnt with no life.
> 
> Is that ok with cynical cvnts with amazing life's?!? :death:
> 
> Oh and it's p1ssing it down here


Ironically, Hammy, I'm Straight is the thread for people who DO have a life. Everyday occurences, life as it happens. There was more real life going on in that thread than all the others put together.

It had a bunch of honest, good people. Not your usual troll-baiting, immature and jealous retorts like some threads degenerate into.

That's why I wouldn't see it die. I had to bring it back.

It was getting tired, the moderator did enable it to be revitalised


----------



## Laurieloz (Apr 8, 2013)

Edinburgh said:


> Fvck sake Laurie :lol:


It's a thread we enjoy, that is all.

Like watching TV....if a programme isn't to your taste, you watch a different channel.


----------



## Laurieloz (Apr 8, 2013)

After the past two days of shenanigans, we return to normality...

Morning all.

Hope you're enjoying the weekend.

Just watching re-runs of Later... On the Dave channel. Metallica over toast and green tea on a Sunday morning! Can't beat that.

Wife has wisely gone back to sleep.

No big plans today except a "100-repper" legs workout thisafterluncheon.

Have a good day, everyone.

* To the newcomers.....yes, that really is all we go on about. Real life


----------



## Mish (May 1, 2011)

Just had to hobble through to the kitchen with my boxers around my ankles after realising mid way through my sh*t that i didn't have any wet wipes left in the bathroom. I can't bring myself to slum it with the commoners anymore and use toilet paper. Once you've experienced the softness of Andrex wipes and become accustomed to the luxurious velvety glide of them there's no going back. Coupled with the fact i clenched too early and it's turned in to the sh*t of a thousand wipes.

Stomachs rumbling so i better feed the beast before legs day, maybe have a tug before the wife gets up.


----------



## Laurieloz (Apr 8, 2013)

Mish said:


> Just had to hobble through to the kitchen with my boxers around my ankles after realising mid way through my sh*t that i didn't have any wet wipes left in the bathroom. I can't bring myself to slum it with the commoners anymore and use toilet paper. Once you've experienced the softness of Andrex wipes and become accustomed to the luxurious velvety glide of them there's no going back. Coupled with the fact i clenched too early and it's turned in to the sh*t of a thousand wipes.
> 
> Stomachs rumbling so i better feed the beast before legs day, maybe have a tug before the wife gets up.


Actually quite humorous. For a troll.

Haven't really grasped the idea of this thread have you pal?


----------



## Laurieloz (Apr 8, 2013)

Toying with the idea of a 20-mile bike ride across the Humber bridge.

What the Hell, I'm going for it!

Still doing the 100-rep quads sesh later though


----------



## Smoog (Dec 29, 2012)

Ashcrapper said:


> thread title is misleading for a start


:laugh:


----------



## Dirk McQuickly (Dec 29, 2010)

Mish said:


> Just had to hobble through to the kitchen with my boxers around my ankles after realising mid way through my sh*t that i didn't have any wet wipes left in the bathroom. I can't bring myself to slum it with the commoners anymore and use toilet paper. Once you've experienced the softness of Andrex wipes and become accustomed to the luxurious velvety glide of them there's no going back. Coupled with the fact i clenched too early and it's turned in to the sh*t of a thousand wipes.
> 
> Stomachs rumbling so i better feed the beast before legs day, maybe have a tug before the wife gets up.


you're going to block your drains up putting them down the bog. Speaking as a man who spent a weekend down the drains with a set of rods a few weeks ago, I can tell you, you don't want to be blocking your drains up.


----------



## latblaster (Oct 26, 2013)

In Thailand you use a 'Bum Gun' after having a dump. It's a hosepipe with a nozzle (no you don't insert!!) & you use it to clean yourself.

Takes a bit of getting used to, but they're great.

Lovely subject..eh?!


----------



## Mish (May 1, 2011)

Laurieloz said:


> Actually quite humorous. For a troll.
> 
> Haven't really grasped the idea of this thread have you pal?


Lawrence what defines me as a troll? Is it because my opinions on subjects discussed on this board differer from your own, or is it because you feel left from the p*ss taking that goes on? It seems you are the one with the problem here. There's so many people on this board you don't get on with yet you fail to see that you are the common denominator.


----------



## latblaster (Oct 26, 2013)

*sighs*....wow.

C'mon, let's all be friends...life is hard enough without name calling on here.


----------



## Leigh (Jun 13, 2012)

Hamster said:


> To be fair if anyone takes a dump and doesn't Andrex wet wipe there @rse after then that's just plain disgusting. Especially for the ones that go commando.
> 
> Having a tug before the wife gets up... Can't she do it for you!


Agreed on all points.

Good morning all

Had oats and ground almonds for breakfast today and bloody yummy it was!

Played about with some dumbbells when I first got up as my delts have been neglected for a bit and have lost a bit of definition whilst I've been fannying about on summer holidays with the kids. They're aching a little now but in a good way.

Nothing much planned for the day - Usual stuff with the kids and maybe a walk into the city centre and Barbican (if the rain holds off). Being car-less is really starting to annoy me. Guess it will only get worse as the weather turns bad

Hope you're all doing something more fun than me!!!! (not hard though, is it:blush


----------



## Laurieloz (Apr 8, 2013)

Mish said:


> Lawrence what defines me as a troll? Is it because my opinions on subjects discussed on this board differer from your own, or is it because you feel left from the p*ss taking that goes on? It seems you are the one with the problem here. There's so many people on this board you don't get on with yet you fail to see that you are the common denominator.


On the contrary, Mish. I get on with anyone who has a pleasant nature and is happy to talk about anything on a positive level.

You do not have an affable or agreeable personality whatsoever. A serious defective character disorder. Perhaps you will grow out of it when you reach the age of maturity.

And my name is not actually Lawrence, but if you get a cheap reaction so be it.

Take a look around bud, there are only two trolls on this site. One is you.

Please leave this thread until you return with a more grown up attitude, you sad and desperate little boy:nono:


----------



## Ackee&amp;Saltfish (Mar 18, 2011)

What a suprise @Mish and @Laurieloz are at it again, if only they'd get a room :laugh:

Carry on bitches dont let me stop you's


----------



## zack amin (Mar 13, 2012)

Woke up to 37degrees in Turkey, already had a morning round, now to swim in the sea or the pool,

Fcuk this I can't do it, gay thread


----------



## Laurieloz (Apr 8, 2013)

zack amin said:


> Woke up to 37degrees in Turkey, already had a morning round, now to swim in the sea or the pool,
> 
> Fcuk this I can't do it, gay thread


How old are you Zack, if you don't mind me asking?

I used to work with someone called Zack Amin when I was in the RAF. I always wonder if it was you.

He would be in his early forties now.

Anyway, enjoy Turkey, I've been a few times. Great countru and yes it's bloody hot!

What resort are you staying at?


----------



## Mish (May 1, 2011)

Laurieloz said:


> On the contrary, Mish. I get on with anyone who has a pleasant nature and is happy to talk about anything on a positive level.
> 
> You do not have an affable or agreeable personality whatsoever. A serious defective character disorder. Perhaps you will grow out of it when you reach the age of maturity.
> 
> ...


Nibbles


----------



## Laurieloz (Apr 8, 2013)

I know there's a quote from Mish for me but I've decided to block his childish rants.

I've said my piece. We don't get on and that's all there is to it.

I'm not sinking to his level by being confrontational.


----------



## Guest (Sep 8, 2013)

How can it be said that all the sad people who frequented i'm straight would be lost when it closed, and would have nothing to do in there spare time..

Just like male animal etc etc, bit ****ing boring constantly blabbering about sexual conquests, in my opinion if you have to talk about it to complete strangers on the net, then obviously you ain't getting it.

Now if you don't like this thread. . **** off.

Yup mood ain't changed from last nite


----------



## Breda (May 2, 2011)

Laurieloz said:


> I know there's a quote from Mish for me but I've decided to block his childish rants.
> 
> I've said my piece. We don't get on and that's all there is to it.
> 
> I'm not sinking to his level by being confrontational.


Whats the point in this post then?

Tellin eveyone you've put someone on your ignore list then acknowledging the fact that he's responded to you seem childish to me


----------



## luther1 (Jul 31, 2011)

Breda said:


> Whats the point in this post then?
> 
> Tellin eveyone you've put someone on your ignore list then acknowledging the fact that he's responded to you seem childish to me


Exactly. His post count in the 5 mins he's been on here reak of a lonely man.


----------



## Skye666 (Apr 13, 2013)

andyhuggins said:


> You know what they say if you can't beat them join them :lol:


They also say....if u can't get over it.....get under it


----------



## TwoCanVanDamn (Jun 22, 2012)

Laurieloz said:


> On the contrary, Mish. I get on with anyone who has a pleasant nature and is happy to talk about anything on a positive level.
> 
> You do not have an affable or agreeable personality whatsoever. A serious defective character disorder. Perhaps you will grow out of it when you reach the age of maturity.
> 
> ...


You seem to have a superiority complex loz. I'm not getting at you I'm just pointing it out seeing as your so quick to point out everyone else's supposed character flaws.


----------



## Skye666 (Apr 13, 2013)

tkd67 said:


> How can it be said that all the sad people who frequented i'm straight would be lost when it closed, and would have nothing to do in there spare time..
> 
> Just like male animal etc etc, bit ****ing boring constantly blabbering about sexual conquests, in my opinion if you have to talk about it to complete strangers on the net, then obviously you ain't getting it.
> 
> ...


Guns and coffee?? Great combo rit up my street ...sort ya mood out!!


----------



## tamara (Sep 23, 2012)

Don't everyone gang up on him it's not fair. Does everyone on here know that I love 8 inch cocks with decent girth?


----------



## Skye666 (Apr 13, 2013)

tamara said:


> Don't everyone gang up on him it's not fair. Does everyone on here know that I love 8 inch cocks with decent girth?


Want both girth and size?? Such a hard task master miss Tamara!


----------



## Breda (May 2, 2011)

Skye666 said:


> Want both girth and size?? Such a hard task master miss Tamara!


Some of us are blessed


----------



## Skye666 (Apr 13, 2013)

Breda said:


> Some of us are blessed


Yeh yeh ..no good being blessed and then.......wam bam breada!


----------



## Laurieloz (Apr 8, 2013)

Skye666 said:


> Want both girth and size?? Such a hard task master miss Tamara!


Hmmm :rolleye:


----------



## Skye666 (Apr 13, 2013)

Breda said:


> Some of us are blessed


Oh oh back up.....isn't it at this point it's protocol to ask for ...picsornoblessed :bounce:


----------



## Skye666 (Apr 13, 2013)

Laurieloz said:


> Hmmm :rolleye:


Gasp..shock horror!


----------



## tamara (Sep 23, 2012)

Skye666 said:


> Want both girth and size?? Such a hard task master miss Tamara!


Which would you prefer? What's that poem... Long and thin just goes in, short and thick does the trick!

I'm saving up for a F machine Pro+ with massaging wand. I'll have no need for a man then!


----------



## Breda (May 2, 2011)

Skye666 said:


> Yeh yeh ..no good being blessed and then.......wam bam breada!


Thats what viagra and cialis are for :lol:



Skye666 said:


> Oh oh back up.....isn't it at this point it's protocol to ask for ...picsornoblessed :bounce:


This is where the standard response of my camera is broken will be applied


----------



## Skye666 (Apr 13, 2013)

tamara said:


> Which would you prefer? What's that poem... Long and thin just goes in, short and thick does the trick!
> 
> I'm saving up for a F machine Pro+ with massaging wand. I'll have no need for a man then!


I prefer girth and good rhythm ..what's an F machine?


----------



## Ashcrapper (Jul 3, 2008)

TwoCanVanDamn said:


> You seem to have a superiority complex loz. I'm not getting at you I'm just pointing it out seeing as your so quick to point out everyone else's supposed character flaws.


stop being such a sad and desperate little boy.


----------



## Skye666 (Apr 13, 2013)

Breda said:


> Thats what viagra and cialis are for :lol:
> 
> This is where the standard response of my camera is broken will be applied


Chicken!!


----------



## Laurieloz (Apr 8, 2013)

Anybody been brambling today?


----------



## Ackee&amp;Saltfish (Mar 18, 2011)

Laurieloz said:


> Anybody been brambling today?


And what is one of those?


----------



## Laurieloz (Apr 8, 2013)

Ackee&Saltfish said:


> And what is one of those?


----------



## Breda (May 2, 2011)

Skye666 said:


> Chicken!!


Yes please... preferably fried!


----------



## Laurieloz (Apr 8, 2013)

Breda said:


> Yes please... preferably fried!


And bramble crumble. :tt2:


----------



## Ackee&amp;Saltfish (Mar 18, 2011)

Laurieloz said:


> Anybody been brambling today?





Ackee&Saltfish said:


> And what is one of those?





Laurieloz said:


> View attachment 135249












But i have been ignoring the mrs for most of the day and i intend to carry on till i get my own way!


----------



## Breda (May 2, 2011)

Laurieloz said:


> And bramble crumble. :tt2:


Apples?


----------



## tamara (Sep 23, 2012)

Skye666 said:


> I prefer girth and good rhythm ..what's an F machine?


I can't post a link here but if you google evi fox machine f ucking is like a box of chocolates. you'll have to watch the trailer if you're not a member of the site like myself but she has the F machine pro combined with wand massager and her "reaction" to put it politely, when combining the two is identical to how sex was with my ex. If I can't have him I'll have a machine and embrace technology!


----------



## resten (Apr 4, 2012)

Breda said:


> Yes please... preferably fried!


Glad to see you breaking free of stereotypes Breda!

Cialis did the job btw, my sex swing finally got ms resten's bottom on it, and swing she did.


----------



## Heath (Mar 3, 2011)

tamara said:


> I can't post a link here but if you google evi fox machine f ucking is like a box of chocolates. you'll have to watch the trailer if you're not a member of the site like myself but she has the F machine pro combined with wand massager and her "reaction" to put it politely, when combining the two is identical to how sex was with my ex. If I can't have him I'll have a machine and embrace technology!


I'm sure there must be forums dedicated to people infatuated with their ex's....


----------



## Ackee&amp;Saltfish (Mar 18, 2011)

tamara said:


> I can't post a link here but if you google evi fox machine f ucking is like a box of chocolates. you'll have to watch the trailer if you're not a member of the site like myself but she has the F machine pro combined with wand massager and her "reaction" to put it politely, when combining the two is identical to how sex was with my ex. If I can't have him I'll have a machine and embrace technology!


Now that is some contraption that only you would endorse :no:

And at £659 id rather pull a pig!


----------



## Breda (May 2, 2011)

resten said:


> Glad to see you breaking free of stereotypes Breda!
> 
> Cialis did the job btw, my sex swing finally got ms resten's bottom on it, and swing she did.


I'm as unconventional as they come mate.

I haven't touched the stuff as yet mrs breda isnt freein it up as regularly as she used to at the minute but good to its gtg and tge sex swing has finally swung


----------



## Breda (May 2, 2011)

MutantX said:


> I'm sure there must be forums dedicated to people infatuated with their ex's....


Tamara is the owner of all of them


----------



## Skye666 (Apr 13, 2013)

Ackee&Saltfish said:


> But i have been ignoring the mrs for most of the day and i intend to carry on till i get my own way!


Only for most of the day...does this mean there were moments u spoke when u needed her to get u food?


----------



## resten (Apr 4, 2012)

Breda said:


> I'm as unconventional as they come mate.
> 
> I haven't touched the stuff as yet mrs breda isnt freein it up as regularly as she used to at the minute but good to its gtg and tge sex swing has finally swung


Don't take it if you plan to be working with children, it'll look suspicious


----------



## tamara (Sep 23, 2012)

MutantX said:


> I'm sure there must be forums dedicated to people infatuated with their ex's....


Do you know what any of them are called?


----------



## Ackee&amp;Saltfish (Mar 18, 2011)

Skye666 said:


> Only for most of the day...does this mean there were moments u spoke when u needed her to get u food?


Who else will fix up me and my boy's lunch? Its serious business out here!


----------



## tamara (Sep 23, 2012)

Ackee&Saltfish said:


> Now that is some contraption that only you would endorse :no:
> 
> And at £659 id rather pull a pig!


Where would I keep it that's the main thing I'm thinking about, I could say its some sort of gym equipment.


----------



## Breda (May 2, 2011)

resten said:


> Don't take it if you plan to be working with children, it'll look suspicious


I'll be around children so I think I'll wait till the cost is clear dont want any peado accusations flyin around


----------



## Skye666 (Apr 13, 2013)

Ackee&Saltfish said:


> Who else will fix up me and my boy's lunch? Its serious business out here!


Lol I thought so..bet it wasn't even words just grunts...


----------



## Breda (May 2, 2011)

Skye666 said:


> Only for most of the day...does this mean there were moments u spoke when u needed her to get u food?


If he was any good at sulkin he'd either text her with no x at the end or send the boy to pass on his requests.

Eye contact ruins the whole mood of the sulk


----------



## Breda (May 2, 2011)

Skye666 said:


> Lol I thought so..bet it wasn't even words just grunts...


The grunts is to say thank you lol


----------



## Skye666 (Apr 13, 2013)

Breda said:


> If he was any good at sulkin he'd either text her with no x at the end or send the boy to pass on his requests.
> 
> Eye contact ruins the whole mood of the sulk


Haha u got this down to a T clearly he needs a workshop day with the Breda.


----------



## Guest (Sep 8, 2013)

tamara said:


> I can't post a link here but if you google evi fox machine f ucking is like a box of chocolates. you'll have to watch the trailer if you're not a member of the site like myself but she has the F machine pro combined with wand massager and her "reaction" to put it politely, when combining the two is identical to how sex was with my ex. If I can't have him I'll have a machine and embrace technology!


Maybe Tekkers can build you one when he learns to weld.

Surely that machine goes quicker than that?


----------



## resten (Apr 4, 2012)

tamara said:


> I can't post a link here but if you google evi fox machine f ucking is like a box of chocolates. you'll have to watch the trailer if you're not a member of the site like myself but she has the F machine pro combined with wand massager and her "reaction" to put it politely, when combining the two is identical to how sex was with my ex. If I can't have him I'll have a machine and embrace technology!


No need to go crazy. It's amazing what you can achieve with an SDS drill, gaffer tape and a rubber penis

http://www.makitauk.com/product/drills/hammer-drills/hr1830-18mm-sds-plus-rotary-hammer.html


----------



## Ackee&amp;Saltfish (Mar 18, 2011)

Skye666 said:


> Lol I thought so..bet it wasn't even words just grunts...


If she listened the first time round she wouldn't need to be spending money on international calls to her mum looking for sympathy, all i asked for was her to get me a decent black shirt, woman come skipping in the house with a primark bag!

Just realised i pay for the phone bills too!!

At this rate there'll be no talking for about a week :lol:


----------



## Breda (May 2, 2011)

Skye666 said:


> Haha u got this down to a T clearly he needs a workshop day with the Breda.


My methods work for me as I've perfected them over the years they may not work for Mr Saltfish


----------



## tamara (Sep 23, 2012)

resten said:


> No need to go crazy. It's amazing what you can achieve with an SDS drill, gaffer tape and a rubber penis
> 
> http://www.makitauk.com/product/drills/hammer-drills/hr1830-18mm-sds-plus-rotary-hammer.html


Haha I'd end up doing myself a mischief, how would I explain that in casualty!

The massaging wand is on its way, can pick one up less than 30 quid and they seem to be everywhere, if you watch a lot of public disgrace videos they are always used. Pick one up for ms resten


----------



## resten (Apr 4, 2012)

tamara said:


> Haha I'd end up doing myself a mischief, how would I explain that in casualty!
> 
> The massaging wand is on its way, can pick one up less than 30 quid and they seem to be everywhere, if you watch a lot of public disgrace videos they are always used. Pick one up for ms resten


Oh don't you worry, I've got 2 :lol:

First time I used the mains powered one on her (rather than the battery powered one), it worked so well I got wee'd at


----------



## Breda (May 2, 2011)

tamara said:


> Haha I'd end up doing myself a mischief, how would I explain that in casualty!
> 
> The massaging wand is on its way, can pick one up less than 30 quid and they seem to be everywhere, if you watch a lot of public disgrace videos they are always used. Pick one up for ms resten


If you're a gusher be careful


----------



## Guest (Sep 8, 2013)

tamara said:


> Haha I'd end up doing myself a mischief, how would I explain that in casualty!
> 
> The massaging wand is on its way, can pick one up less than 30 quid and they seem to be everywhere, if you watch a lot of public disgrace videos they are always used. Pick one up for ms resten


After searching that video you said, I found another one with a 20 inch dildo attacched hahaha


----------



## resten (Apr 4, 2012)

Jd123 said:


> After searching that video you said, I found another one with a 20 inch dildo attacched hahaha


They call that the resten ray gun


----------



## Guest (Sep 8, 2013)

resten said:


> They call that the resten ray gun


mate it actually looked painful. She can't of enjoyed it, was thicker than a can of heinz beanz


----------



## resten (Apr 4, 2012)

Jd123 said:


> mate it actually looked painful. She can't of enjoyed it, was thicker than a can of heinz beanz


We all have our demons mate :lol:


----------



## Paz1982 (Dec 16, 2012)

definitely looks like someone is taking this badly ey @Laurieloz :lol:


----------



## resten (Apr 4, 2012)

I'm so thankful I have a urinal in my bathroom, makes peeing after cialis much easier. No need to invent ways to make it go downwards when you can pee upwards and it doesn't matter


----------



## Paz1982 (Dec 16, 2012)

resten said:


> I'm so thankful I have a urinal in my bathroom, makes peeing after cialis much easier. No need to invent ways to make it go downwards when you can pee upwards and it doesn't matter


straight down the sink overflow hole if it wont go down


----------



## resten (Apr 4, 2012)

Paz1982 said:


> straight down the sink overflow hole if it wont go down


I like your "can do" attitude to problem solving


----------



## Breda (May 2, 2011)

resten said:


> I'm so thankful I have a urinal in my bathroom, makes peeing after cialis much easier. No need to invent ways to make it go downwards when you can pee upwards and it doesn't matter


And you dont have to adjust aim when your stream resembles a sprinkler


----------



## resten (Apr 4, 2012)

Breda said:


> And you dont have to adjust aim when your stream resembles a sprinkler


I don't even have to hold it. I can brush my teeth, browse UKM on my phone and have a p1ss all at the same time


----------



## Breda (May 2, 2011)

resten said:


> I don't even have to hold it. I can brush my teeth, browse UKM on my phone and have a p1ss all at the same time


Thats brilliant! You dont even have to take care not to get any on the seat when you shakin it off


----------



## Ashcrapper (Jul 3, 2008)

resten said:


> I'm so thankful I have a urinal in my bathroom, makes peeing after cialis much easier. No need to invent ways to make it go downwards when you can pee upwards and it doesn't matter


much more convenient than having to do a handstand in front of the toilet


----------



## resten (Apr 4, 2012)

Breda said:


> Thats brilliant! You dont even have to take care not to get any on the seat when you shakin it off


Getting a dribble in my boxers is literally my only worry in the world mate, and even that I don't really give too much of a fvck about.



Ashcrapper said:


> much more convenient than having to do a handstand in front of the toilet


Handstands make me giddy


----------



## tamara (Sep 23, 2012)

resten said:


> Oh don't you worry, I've got 2 :lol:
> 
> First time I used the mains powered one on her (rather than the battery powered one), it worked so well I got wee'd at


You sexual wizard. I think you're alright you know. Your services to Ms resten should be applauded.


----------



## resten (Apr 4, 2012)

tamara said:


> You sexual wizard. I think you're alright you know. Your services to Ms resten should be applauded.


Why thank you. My ice queen heart has melted a bit since holding that kid yesterday. I feel all warm and emotional all of a sudden.


----------



## Ashcrapper (Jul 3, 2008)

resten said:


> Getting a dribble in my boxers is literally my only worry in the world mate, and even that I don't really give too much of a fvck about.
> 
> Handstands make me giddy


always wanted to be able to walk on my hands when I was a kid. sadly I failed miserably


----------



## Skye666 (Apr 13, 2013)

Ackee&Saltfish said:


> If she listened the first time round she wouldn't need to be spending money on international calls to her mum looking for sympathy, all i asked for was her to get me a decent black shirt, woman come skipping in the house with a primark bag!
> 
> Just realised i pay for the phone bills too!!
> 
> At this rate there'll be no talking for about a week :lol:


Primark..oh nooooooo! Ur right punishment but longer than a week.


----------



## Guest (Sep 8, 2013)

Ashcrapper said:


> much more convenient than having to do a handstand in front of the toilet


or aiming it out a window, hoping no one see's


----------



## Laurieloz (Apr 8, 2013)

Thread's a bit different in its new versionmg:

Hate to say it but it maybe needed this kick up the @rse!


----------



## tamara (Sep 23, 2012)

Jd123 said:


> or aiming it out a window, hoping no one see's


Isn't it more fun if they do?


----------



## Guest (Sep 8, 2013)

tamara said:


> Isn't it more fun if they do?


Depends who's watching


----------



## zack amin (Mar 13, 2012)

Laurieloz said:


> How old are you Zack, if you don't mind me asking?
> 
> I used to work with someone called Zack Amin when I was in the RAF. I always wonder if it was you.
> 
> ...


Wasn't me mate am 24, and I would've shot you for making this thread lol, olu deniz, staying at the turquoise hotel


----------



## andyhuggins (Nov 21, 2008)

Evening all  Hope you all had a good weekend?


----------



## Laurieloz (Apr 8, 2013)

zack amin said:


> Wasn't me mate am 24, and I would've shot you for making this thread lol, olu deniz, staying at the turquoise hotel


Olu Deniz. Great place.

Shot me? The lads seem to be having a whale of a time


----------



## Guest (Sep 8, 2013)

andyhuggins said:


> Evening all  Hope you all had a good weekend?


average, currently starving


----------



## [email protected] (Dec 9, 2012)

Ashcrapper said:


> always wanted to be able to walk on my hands when I was a kid. sadly I failed miserably


It's never too late Ash. Have a go now, live the dream!


----------



## monetwothree (Aug 29, 2013)

[email protected] said:


> It's never too late Ash. Have a go now, live the dream!


have a friend video your attempts and share it here


----------



## andyhuggins (Nov 21, 2008)

Jd123 said:


> average, currently starving


Why is that mate?


----------



## latblaster (Oct 26, 2013)

Evening all..I'm just having a Vodka & Coke.


----------



## [email protected] (Dec 9, 2012)

latblaster said:


> Evening all..I'm just having a Vodka & Coke.


Ooh snap! But with tonic not coke, so half snap!


----------



## latblaster (Oct 26, 2013)

[email protected] said:


> Ooh snap! But with tonic not coke, so half snap!


Cheapo voddy for me though..Prince Consort...you on the Absolut?


----------



## [email protected] (Dec 9, 2012)

latblaster said:


> Cheapo voddy for me though..Prince Consort...you on the Absolut?


Always Smirnoff for me


----------



## Guest (Sep 8, 2013)

andyhuggins said:


> Why is that mate?


done nothing mate, hows yours been


----------



## latblaster (Oct 26, 2013)

Hamster said:


> Grey Goose :thumbup1:


It's so pricey though...is it worth buying the posh stuff just to mix it?

C'mon convince me coz I want to justify getting some. :lol:


----------



## andyhuggins (Nov 21, 2008)

Jd123 said:


> done nothing mate, hows yours been


Sorry I meant how come you are starving? Are you cutting? Mine has been good thanks, spent it with the wife, daughters and grand-daughter :thumb:


----------



## Guest (Sep 8, 2013)

andyhuggins said:


> Sorry I meant how come you are starving? Are you cutting? Mine has been good thanks, spent it with the wife, daughters and grand-daughter :thumb:


aha sorry! No mate just wasn't any food in but sorted now!

Ah fair enough!


----------



## Skye666 (Apr 13, 2013)

Ashcrapper said:


> always wanted to be able to walk on my hands when I was a kid. sadly I failed miserably


Such a failure crapper


----------



## Skye666 (Apr 13, 2013)

[email protected] said:


> Ooh snap! But with tonic not coke, so half snap!


Red wine ..cheers


----------



## latblaster (Oct 26, 2013)

Bit leftie isn't it?


----------



## andyhuggins (Nov 21, 2008)

Jd123 said:


> aha sorry! No mate just wasn't any food in but sorted now!
> 
> Ah fair enough!


Enjoy the food mate


----------



## Laurieloz (Apr 8, 2013)

Skye666 said:


> Such a failure crapper


I could walk on my hands but my shoes are dirtyt:whistling:


----------



## Guest (Sep 9, 2013)

Morning..man does my back ache

Old age


----------



## resten (Apr 4, 2012)

tkd67 said:


> Morning..man does my back ache
> 
> Old age


My hips were a bit sore and I haven't even trained since last weds!

Not looking forward to deadlifts later.

For now though, housework calls


----------



## Guest (Sep 9, 2013)

resten said:


> My hips were a bit sore and I haven't even trained since last weds!
> 
> Not looking forward to deadlifts later.
> 
> For now though, housework calls


Misses thinks it could be due to the mattress, I know it's a couple of yers old but I want cheap.

Trouble is you could fork out and your back is still the same...

The back hurts due to 20 yrs of work related lifting not he mattress...


----------



## Lorian (Apr 9, 2003)

Dr Manhattan said:


> Maybe @Lorian could do us all a favour and lock this one down early before it gets too big


Being serious, it'll need to be locked at around 5000 posts.


----------



## Robbie789 (Sep 6, 2012)

Lorian said:


> Being serious, it'll need to be locked at around 5000 posts.


 @Lorian If you've got a minute, could you accept the adult lounge requests please?


----------



## Robbie789 (Sep 6, 2012)

Lorian said:


> Being serious, it'll need to be locked at around 5000 posts.





robdobbie said:


> @Lorian If you've got a minute, could you accept the adult lounge requests please?


Never mind actually, Katy has just done it


----------



## barsnack (Mar 12, 2011)

feel fooking ruined...had houseparty on Saturday, house got absolutely destroyed, worse thing was, I went to pub on sunday morning, with aim to clean house when I returned, when I did. I left my keys in the house and my mate, lost his...so we had to drive to another mates house to stay there, except, the cops where at the door of my other mates so we waited for them to go. When they left and we asked why they where there, other mate said they where looking for the mate who im living with now (he previously lived at other mates), apparently some girl accused him of trying to rape her...never slept lastnight, ket's a horrible or great drug


----------



## Laurieloz (Apr 8, 2013)

.....I'm touching lots of wood around here....

Afternoon all.

Doom and gloom weather wise, perhaps it's in the atmosphere! 

Had a good kip after a bland and dull night at work.... We had 2400 pairs of rigger boots delivered with no size labels on the boxes.

Because they are urgently required by customers, we couldn't send them back.

I had to QA check each case whilst the lads stuck new labels on each one of the boxes. Nightmare.

Music in the car is The Who again. This time a live album from the 80's. Won't get fooled again. What a belter!

Take care guys. Talk later.

P.S. If you're of a certain age, there's a new-wave picture quiz on the 45+ thread. Identify the 20 bands. Good luck!

Waiting for the avalanche


----------



## Dirk McQuickly (Dec 29, 2010)

evenin' all. I've touched lucky in work the last couple of days. I'm working on a tv programme at the mo. As part of the programme they're building a disabled accessible tree house in Kielder National Park in northumberland. The series director mentioned to the people at Kielder that one of the editors (me) has a disabled daughter.The woman said 'well get him along here, he can stay in our brand new luxury villa" So we've got a free holiday in October! I know it's the north of England in October, but we're all still ridiculously excited. Couldn't afford to go abroad this year, we had a holiday by Skegness earlier in the year, but this'll make up for it. Had to share!


----------



## Laurieloz (Apr 8, 2013)

Dirk McQuickly said:


> evenin' all. I've touched lucky in work the last couple of days. I'm working on a tv programme at the mo. As part of the programme they're building a disabled accessible tree house in Kielder National Park in northumberland. The series director mentioned to the people at Kielder that one of the editors (me) has a disabled daughter.The woman said 'well get him along here, he can stay in our brand new luxury villa" So we've got a free holiday in October! I know it's the north of England in October, but we're all still ridiculously excited. Couldn't afford to go abroad this year, we had a holiday by Skegness earlier in the year, but this'll make up for it. Had to share!


That's a really nice gesture from that lady, Dirk. Bet you can't wait....and Northumberland is a wondetful area. I've had two long weekends away there at Berwick-upon-Tweed. Enjoy.

Sounds like a Grand Designs type programme. Interesting line of work


----------



## Laurieloz (Apr 8, 2013)

Evening guys.

Nice chilled afternoon browsing around the auction sale room where my dad's memorabilia is hopefully going for a song tomorrow.

It will be an interesting, exciting and melancholic day watching his life's hobbies being auctioned off. Couldn't throw them away. Starts at 10.30 in the morning and I'm off work tonight.

The wife's working at Tesco tonight so I can catch up on some telly and have a nice malt:tt2:

I went to the gym and had a good biceps session. Feeling good but my arms are wrecked right now. Journal's out!

Have a good evening all


----------



## Dirk McQuickly (Dec 29, 2010)

Laurieloz said:


> Evening guys.
> 
> Nice chilled afternoon browsing around the auction sale room where my dad's memorabilia is hopefully going for a song tomorrow.
> 
> ...


Good luck with the auction. Sad day, though.


----------



## Laurieloz (Apr 8, 2013)

It will be a sad day, but at least the items will be going to enthusiasts. Those that don't and go to buyers to sell on I'm fine with - at least they will forever in the buy/sell auction business and will always be around, however many times they are bought and sold. I couldn't bear to throw it all away. Looking forward to it.

Whatever I get, I shall think my dad would have liked that. A nice weekend away or something.


----------



## latblaster (Oct 26, 2013)

Laurieloz said:


> *It will be a sad day*, but at least the items will be going to enthusiasts. Those that don't and go to buyers to sell on I'm fine with - at least they will forever in the buy/sell auction business and will always be around, however many times they are bought and sold. I couldn't bear to throw it all away. Looking forward to it.
> 
> Whatever I get, I shall think my dad would have liked that. A nice weekend away or something.


Laurie, please believe me when I say this. You have just told yourself this but it does not have to be like this. By saying this to yourself you are setting you mind so that it is.

Try saying to yourself that it will be a day when you let go, have fond & happy memories, when you'll chuckle to yourself about the clip round the ear ole he gave you once.

How you loved him but now he's gone...& whatever or wherever the next existence is, he's happy there.


----------



## Laurieloz (Apr 8, 2013)

latblaster said:


> Laurie, please believe me when I say this. You have just told yourself this but it does not have to be like this. By saying this to yourself you are setting you mind so that it is.
> 
> Try saying to yourself that it will be a day when you let go, have fond & happy memories, when you'll chuckle to yourself about the clip round the ear ole he gave you once.
> 
> How you loved him but now he's gone...& whatever or wherever the next existence is, he's happy there.


Thanks matey. I'm genuinely touched by those comments. Very kind.

I lost my dad over two years back now but he was a great, quiet, nice guy who I still think of every day.

It's taken me a long time to dispose of his final things and please believe me, I'm perfectly fine with this now.

As you know my mum's now going the same way and I'm at least prepared for the worst. I suppose.

Again, thanks mate. Sad day but I will enjoy it nonetheless. It's not the money it may generate, but I will be thinking about my dad saying "well done, son".

Oh Lord, I'm almost blubbering now. I'm a silly old Hector!


----------



## latblaster (Oct 26, 2013)

Nope, you're a compassionate man.


----------



## Laurieloz (Apr 8, 2013)

Hamster said:


> My mum died over 2 years ago....was devastated then....and still devastated now.
> 
> My step dad isn't the healthiest at the moment and his health is deteriorating slowly.
> 
> ...


Sad to hear that. We must do everything we can to make their lives as comfortable as possible in their final years with us.

The memories are always there.

Are you working out today, Hammy?

I'm going back to bed for a couple of hours now. Need to be alert for this auction. Really looking forward to it now.

I'll be at the gym depending on when it finishes. Off work tonight too so no rush.

Take care.


----------



## Laurieloz (Apr 8, 2013)

Hamster said:


> Yes parents are precious.....we forget to remember they won't be here forever..
> 
> Let us know how the auction goes and have a good sleep beforehand.
> 
> ...


Ha. Thanks Hammy.

Can't sleep. Too excited. I feel like I'm seven years old right now. Even though I look more like 57 and my body aches like I'm 87!!

I'm up, showered and breakfasted and leaving in about an hour.

Have a good session later and I'll let you know how things went.

I'll have my phone with me so I can look at the site in the quiet moments for something to do! 

@chris27 Here we are bud:thumbup1:


----------



## The L Man (Sep 13, 2010)

Weather update: Overcast with a chance of light rain. Temperatures in the region of 14°C. Slight breeze will ensure the temperature remains relatively cool throughout the day.


----------



## Laurieloz (Apr 8, 2013)

Thanks for that, L Man. I know, I've been out in the bloody rain all day.

Evening all.

The auction went so-so, not as good as I thought. Nobody wants to spend any money.

After commission and tax, I should receive about £250. For the antiques I was offering, it's a shame they didn't go for more.

But it would have made my dad happy and I'll put it towards a weekend coach break with the missus.

Trained legs today, a moderate session. Saving the big weights for the weekend. Journal's ready.

Another night off work. Going to watch TV, if the Head of Programme Scheduling allows it!

Enjoy your evening all


----------



## latblaster (Oct 26, 2013)

I don't watch TV anymore, or read Newspapers. I gave up in March coz they irritate me so much.

I may well get rid of the tv it just gathers dust.


----------



## Laurieloz (Apr 8, 2013)

Morning all.

What's the point of saying anything else?


----------



## Laurieloz (Apr 8, 2013)

Hamster said:


> Morning.
> 
> We're just going to have to rape your journal instead.


See you in there.


----------



## Guest (Sep 12, 2013)

Hey all been a while, in the middle of a 60 hr week..

Chilling out for a couple of days then back to it.

Hope everyone's well


----------



## Dirk McQuickly (Dec 29, 2010)

tkd67 said:


> Hey all been a while, in the middle of a 60 hr week..
> 
> Chilling out for a couple of days then back to it.
> 
> Hope everyone's well


that's brutal. I thought I worked long hours.


----------



## Guest (Sep 12, 2013)

Dirk McQuickly said:


> that's brutal. I thought I worked long hours.


Can't complain mate it's brining in the money, doing only 36 next week so it's a bit of give and take with the hours, just equals to 48 in the scheme of things


----------



## Laurieloz (Apr 8, 2013)

tkd67 said:


> Can't complain mate it's brining in the money, doing only 36 next week so it's a bit of give and take with the hours, just equals to 48 in the scheme of things


Yeah worth it in the end mate. Pays bills, gets the beer in.

How on earth did you manage to get a response posting in this thread?

I've just about given up on it!


----------



## Guest (Sep 13, 2013)

What did Del Boy say, he who dares wins..

Just utter nonsense to post that in general

It's a banter thread, pure and simple :thumbup1:


----------



## Laurieloz (Apr 8, 2013)

tkd67 said:


> What did Del Boy say, he who dares wins..
> 
> Just utter nonsense to post that in general
> 
> It's a banter thread, pure and simple :thumbup1:


Yes I agree. I'm very happy to post here, but after bringing the thing back and consequently having all its old regulars terrified of posting here, I ended up talking to myself! Good man for hanging in here, let's get the thread going again.

It's the only place to natter about everyday occurences and I like to keep my journal for my training mostly:thumb:


----------



## Guest (Sep 13, 2013)

Laughs....you know what I think, **** um.

I'll do what I want, when I want and write what I want.

It's just like a work environment on here, little camps of squabbles, it's life, I suppose.

Well on another note I'm painting at the moment, the enemy states she wants this done, so i will obey.

Only doing the cutting in, cause she hates doing that ****, anyways back to work this weekend, so that will be a differen story.


----------



## Laurieloz (Apr 8, 2013)

tkd67 said:


> Laughs....you know what I think, **** um.
> 
> I'll do what I want, when I want and write what I want.
> 
> ...


You know mate. You're f*ckin' right about this thread. Sod 'em. I'm not giving in to a bunch of gloomy daft lads:mad:

Obey the missus too, bud. Get the painting sorted!

Good man:thumbup1:


----------



## Laurieloz (Apr 8, 2013)

Hi stalwarts.

After a monstrous 1000-rep session (see my journal), I've had my steak and I'm relaxing with a couple or four real ales whilst playing the "Fat Old Gigs" boxed set bootleg from Pink Floyd. Early classics.

About to watch Death Race with Jason Statham. He's sitting in the opposite armchair. 

Have a good evening, my friends


----------



## Dirk McQuickly (Dec 29, 2010)

Off to bed. 3 glasses of red. Ruby Murray and an episode of game of thrones. Night night.


----------



## tioc (Jul 16, 2013)

Lol just found this , ahhh the joys of having to put up with moaning faced youngsters, fekin post what we want where we want :tongue:


----------



## Laurieloz (Apr 8, 2013)

Morning all (again).

Already done this in 45+ thread in error. So I'll just say have a nice Sunday!


----------



## Guest (Sep 16, 2013)

Just finished my 60 hr week

Role on the next only 48

****ing lite weight :tongue:


----------



## Laurieloz (Apr 8, 2013)

Afternoon listeners.

Last night at work I was knackered. My neck and shoulders were sore too and I had pain right down my left arm. I almost had to go home.

I think the manic training of Friday and Saturday caught up with me, even though I felt amazing afterwards and all day yesterday. The body works in strange ways! :confused1: I'm taking it easy today. No training again

So I'll do the ironing instead and watch some [email protected] on the telly.

Music driving home by the way was Chris Rea. Soothing for aching limbs

Enjoy your day guys.


----------



## Guest (Sep 16, 2013)

Laurieloz said:


> Afternoon listeners.
> 
> Last night at work I was knackered. My neck and shoulders were sore too and I had pain right down my left arm. I almost had to go home.
> 
> ...


Or a stroke is on the cards :laugh: Ok joke


----------



## Laurieloz (Apr 8, 2013)

tkd67 said:


> Or a stroke is on the cards :laugh: Ok joke


It's not the training, I'm coming down with a cold and feel [email protected] right now. Struggle through work I suppose:sad:


----------



## Laurieloz (Apr 8, 2013)

Morning all.

Oh what's the point.

Have a nice day.


----------



## Pkant2002 (Nov 4, 2011)

Morning all, what has happens today every ****er in the world seems to be on my train. Since kids have been back to school London is once again heaving. What I want to know us where do all these people go during summer they can't possibly take 6 weeks off.


----------



## tioc (Jul 16, 2013)

Morning all, things seem to be getting back to normal here, work, gym, then crisis management with wife n kids till they get shipped off to bed, Oi music today ....... just cause I can, have fun all.


----------



## Skye666 (Apr 13, 2013)

Dirk McQuickly said:


> evenin' all. I've touched lucky in work the last couple of days. I'm working on a tv programme at the mo. As part of the programme they're building a disabled accessible tree house in Kielder National Park in northumberland. The series director mentioned to the people at Kielder that one of the editors (me) has a disabled daughter.The woman said 'well get him along here, he can stay in our brand new luxury villa" So we've got a free holiday in October! I know it's the north of England in October, but we're all still ridiculously excited. Couldn't afford to go abroad this year, we had a holiday by Skegness earlier in the year, but this'll make up for it. Had to share!


Hey it don't matter where u are dirk if ur with family...what a great opportunity! Lil girl will love it too. Enjoy


----------



## Skye666 (Apr 13, 2013)

Laurieloz said:


> It's not the training, I'm coming down with a cold and feel [email protected] right now. Struggle through work I suppose:sad:


Cold? Pusssyyyyyyyyyyy! Meowwwww!


----------



## B4PJS (Mar 28, 2013)

Morning all, final week countdown is under way, really looking forward to next week and my new job


----------



## Laurieloz (Apr 8, 2013)

Hi again.

Oooh lots of activity here. That's good.

I'm feeling much better, just had a bit of a chill yesterday. @Skye666 See, I'm not a pussy....I'm a TIGER! Grrrrrowwwll! :rolleye:

@B4PJS Days counting down now, mate. Drag like Hell for you maybe the next three days, but look at it like this...only three more lunch breaks in your current job:thumb:

@Pkant2002 You're probably in a tourist area are you with all them kids about? Or maybe it's school rush hour

Whatever, it's a pain. It's the same as me driving around this town in the afternoon....why is there so much traffic. Why are people not at work in the middle of the afternoon? Some are shift workers like myself, but the roads are bloody rammed! :huh:

@tioc Get your oi on loud, fella. Show your new neighbours who's boss round there!

Do you still want these Festive Fifties doing? :rockon:

Eee by gum, this is like the I'm Straight of yore again. Busy busy.

Right up now and getting sorted for the gym. All-round toning session today, various stuff. I'll post my journal at around 4pm.

Take care, guys


----------



## Skye666 (Apr 13, 2013)

Laurieloz said:


> Hi again.
> 
> Oooh lots of activity here. That's good.
> 
> ...


Ohhhh luvs a growler :wub:


----------



## tioc (Jul 16, 2013)

Laurieloz said:


> Hi again.
> 
> Oooh lots of activity here. That's good.
> 
> ...


Yes p[lease mate ill get a hold of mem stick n pm you to sort it, cockney rejects ftw, running through the back streets Oi Oi Oi................


----------



## Laurieloz (Apr 8, 2013)

Skye666 said:


> Ohhhh luvs a growler :wub:


Growwwwwl. I'll roar and moan, but I won't bite or scratch!


----------



## Guest (Sep 17, 2013)

Laurieloz said:


> Morning all.
> 
> Oh what's the point.
> 
> ...


Happier now,

Miserable day here, lite rain the stuff that soaks you through.

Is summer now over :no:


----------



## Laurieloz (Apr 8, 2013)

tkd67 said:


> Happier now,
> 
> Miserable day here, lite rain the stuff that soaks you through.
> 
> Is summer now over :no:


Haha. Yes. They're coming back. I'm nearly moaning as much as you:laugh:  : :wink:

Weather's sh¡te isn't it. Even worse at night for us nocturnal zombies!


----------



## B4PJS (Mar 28, 2013)

@Greshie Welcome back bud :thumb:


----------



## andyhuggins (Nov 21, 2008)

Weather has been rubbish all day here.


----------



## Guest (Sep 17, 2013)

Coming back, ha I never left, no girly blouse here mate :lol:

Shame on them...


----------



## tioc (Jul 16, 2013)

andyhuggins said:


> Weather has been rubbish all day here.


Its been **** here since 1983 , I found out out today that the scrub oak that clings to the hills here on the coast is actually classified as a cold climate rain forest, feking typical, only I would choose to move and become a window cleaner in a rain forest. :lol:


----------



## Mish (May 1, 2011)

tioc said:


> Its been **** here since 1983 , I found out out today that the scrub oak that clings to the hills here on the coast is actually classified as a cold climate rain forest, feking typical, only I would choose to move and become a window cleaner in a rain forest. :lol:


I'm from Argyll, lovely part of the country at the right time of the year.


----------



## tioc (Jul 16, 2013)

Mish said:


> I'm from Argyll, lovely part of the country at the right time of the year.


Today was bloody miserable, showers the forecast said, well i thought showers had a gap between them :lol: , then tonight was lovely took the kids n dog out to the beach and had a blast, when its nice its really nice but when its awful........


----------



## andyhuggins (Nov 21, 2008)

Still bloody raining here. Just seen a duck wearing flippers :lol:


----------



## Pkant2002 (Nov 4, 2011)

andyhuggins said:


> Still bloody raining here. Just seen a duck wearing flippers :lol:


weather cant make up its mind at the moment its not quite raining so your properly wet but it rains enough so your damp then boiling as soon as you walk into any building.


----------



## andyhuggins (Nov 21, 2008)

Im indoors now so dont really care.


----------



## Skye666 (Apr 13, 2013)

Pkant2002 said:


> weather cant make up its mind at the moment its not quite raining so your properly wet but it rains enough so your damp then boiling as soon as you walk into any building.


I have this problem too...I blame the menopause


----------



## Pkant2002 (Nov 4, 2011)

Skye666 said:


> I have this problem too...I blame the menopause


hahah I cant even imagine lol, Summer is definitely over its gone all the way back round again as its dark when I leave for work dark when I get to work, dark in my office then dark when I leave my office. Time to buy me some time on the sunbed lol.


----------



## andyhuggins (Nov 21, 2008)

Pkant2002 said:


> hahah I cant even imagine lol, Summer is definitely over its gone all the way back round again as its dark when I leave for work dark when I get to work, dark in my office then dark when I leave my office. Time to buy me some time on the sunbed lol.


Or a holiday in the sun :whistling:


----------



## Laurieloz (Apr 8, 2013)

The weather thread.

I think it might be sunny tonight but I can't tell because it's too dark.


----------



## tioc (Jul 16, 2013)

hiho people, work n DIY today, weather still [email protected], got the first charlie parker novel by John Connoly playing while im out today, years since I read it, forgot how good it was, nothing too heavy just supernatual/ crime crossover, hope your all having fun.


----------



## Laurieloz (Apr 8, 2013)

tioc said:


> hiho people, work n DIY today, weather still [email protected], got the first charlie parker novel by John Connoly playing while im out today, years since I read it, forgot how good it was, nothing too heavy just supernatual/ crime crossover, hope your all having fun.


Hi mate.

Yeah, I don't think the weather will get any better now this year. Shorts and sandals now moved to the bottom drawers.

I read a John Connolly book years ago on holiday but for the life of me I can't remember what it was. I remember enjoying it though.

My "Bowie in Berlin" DVD came today from Ebay. Looking forward to watching that.

I have a meeting with the new manageress at my mother's care home this afternoon. There are a few things I'm not happy about. I'm thinking of moving her sonewhere else....depends on the outcome of the appeal for the Continuing Care money we should be getting.

So no gym. I'm feeling good and have got rid of my cold so I'll be back tomorrow.

Talk later. Good luck with the decorating!


----------



## Guest (Sep 19, 2013)

Yet again last post was yesterday..lol

Fuk me, with 1 night off and back to it feeling **** again, dunno why headache , sore throat, usual doom and gloom.

Where's all the pussy diehard posters..I won't name names, don't want to ostracise myself, dunno wether that's spelt right, I'm on the **** , so to speak, fuk me this I pad 4 is the follocks..lol

Keep up the good work @Laurieloz. Shouldn't post when Idrink

:double ****: all the o'l crew :laugh:


----------



## andyhuggins (Nov 21, 2008)

tkd67 said:


> Yet again last post was yesterday..lol
> 
> Fuk me, with 1 night off and back to it feeling **** again, dunno why headache , sore throat, usual doom and gloom.
> 
> ...


Love the post mate keep drinking :lol:


----------



## andyhuggins (Nov 21, 2008)

Anyone remember getting your pay packet on a thursday. Just sat here thinking back to my younger days really.


----------



## Laurieloz (Apr 8, 2013)

tkd67 said:


> Yet again last post was yesterday..lol
> 
> Fuk me, with 1 night off and back to it feeling **** again, dunno why headache , sore throat, usual doom and gloom.
> 
> ...


Dunno mate. I tried my best to get this off the ground. I will pop in when there's something going on, but if they don't feel like coming back there's not much we can do. :mellow: Are you eligible for the 45+ thread yet? 

I think oastracise is correct


----------



## Guest (Sep 19, 2013)

Laurieloz said:


> Dunno mate. I tried my best to get this off the ground. I will pop in when there's something going on, but if they don't feel like coming back there's not much we can do. :mellow: Are you eligible for the 45+ thread yet?
> 
> I think oastracise is correct


I'm sure your taking the ****, of course I wish this was not so. :lol:

Mate I'm old, but still got the looks and, er ?

I tried.


----------



## andyhuggins (Nov 21, 2008)

Christmas stuff in the shops already WTF.


----------



## Guest (Sep 19, 2013)

andyhuggins said:


> Christmas stuff in the shops already WTF.


Not far wrong,

The wheels of advertising are already churning...


----------



## andyhuggins (Nov 21, 2008)

tkd67 said:


> Not far wrong,
> 
> The wheels of advertising are already churning...


Yeah the money making machine never stops :cursing:


----------



## Guest (Sep 19, 2013)

andyhuggins said:


> Yeah the money making machine never stops :cursing:


 The misses as already reminded me of my fail at pressie shopping last Christmas. Obviously I've lost the knack.


----------



## andyhuggins (Nov 21, 2008)

It doesn't help when you ask what she would like and she says nothing really. I got her nothing one year. Never again


----------



## Guest (Sep 19, 2013)

andyhuggins said:


> It doesn't help when you ask what she would like and she says nothing really. I got her nothing one year. Never again


We have both said as such, but it ain't right, on any level ..lol


----------



## JS95 (Aug 29, 2010)

Laurieloz said:


> The weather thread.
> 
> I think it might be sunny tonight but I can't tell because it's too dark.


In st helens it's rainy as **** for the past week, came off my bike it's that slippery! @Laurieloz- ment to put bike :')


----------



## andyhuggins (Nov 21, 2008)

Jimmysteve95 said:


> In st helens it's rainy as **** for the past week, came off my bike it's that slippery! @Laurieloz ment to put bike :')


Beautiful sunny evening down here today.


----------



## andyhuggins (Nov 21, 2008)

tkd67 said:


> We have both said as such, but it ain't right, on any level ..lol


Saves you spending money on worthless **** though.


----------



## JS95 (Aug 29, 2010)

andyhuggins said:


> Beautiful sunny evening down here today.


I'd just be happy without the rain if I'm honest!


----------



## Skye666 (Apr 13, 2013)

tkd67 said:


> We have both said as such, but it ain't right, on any level ..lol


Tut at u 2, u should know nothing means something, but she's not sure what, she wants a surprise but if its crap u feel the wrath, it's quite simple really


----------



## Guest (Sep 19, 2013)

andyhuggins said:


> Saves you spending money on worthless **** though.


I've already binned the bra,s I bought , according to the wife they didn't fit anyways ?

You live and learn.

Regarding the weather as long as the heating goes on as late as possible , your on a winner...


----------



## Guest (Sep 19, 2013)

Skye666 said:


> Tut at u 2, u should know nothing means something, but she's not sure what, she wants a surprise but if its crap u feel the wrath, it's quite simple really


Maybe a bread maker, I'll have to ask, fail already, no spontaneity there.

Men , eh.


----------



## andyhuggins (Nov 21, 2008)

Jimmysteve95 said:


> I'd just be happy without the rain if I'm honest!


Sorry can't help you out there .


----------



## andyhuggins (Nov 21, 2008)

tkd67 said:


> Maybe a bread maker, I'll have to ask, fail already, no spontaneity there.
> 
> Men , eh.


Maybe a course in straight talking :lol:


----------



## Skye666 (Apr 13, 2013)

tkd67 said:


> Maybe a bread maker, I'll have to ask, fail already, no spontaneity there.
> 
> Men , eh.


Asking #fail ...men!


----------



## andyhuggins (Nov 21, 2008)

Skye666 said:


> Asking #fail ...men!


Might as well fail and save money then :whistling:


----------



## andyhuggins (Nov 21, 2008)

Hey guys actually had some sun today


----------



## monetwothree (Aug 29, 2013)

i need to find someone in the are of Cologne or Rome, Valencia, Paris, i need a favor ... lol the secret romantic kind

and i am straight no funny business


----------



## andyhuggins (Nov 21, 2008)

Can't help mate. I live in the uk.


----------



## andyhuggins (Nov 21, 2008)

Have a good weekend people


----------



## Laurieloz (Apr 8, 2013)

andyhuggins said:


> Have a good weekend people


You too, Andy. Anthing nice planned?


----------



## Laurieloz (Apr 8, 2013)

Relaxing here with a couple of bottles of Bishop's Finger ale after devouring a very nice sweet and sour chicken meal from the Chinese takeaway at the end of the road:tt2:

Need to get the gas engineer out to service the fire. First time on this year and the pilot light won't work. Doing it with a match.

Off to bed soon. Very tired after my gym session. Head Office wants to be up at the crack of dawn to go for the month's shopping.

Then the gym for the 50-reppers with heavier weights:crying:

Tomorrow afternoon I'm meeting a mate and it's my monthly day out on the razz.

Real ales only. Yum yum. :beer:

And that my friends is my I'm Straight post for this weekend. Keeping the flag flying on this oddly neglected thread! :huh:

Have a good 'un! :thumb:


----------



## Guest (Sep 21, 2013)

At work 3 nite shifts feel like crap...here we go again...

Roll on monday morning, blah blah.


----------



## Laurieloz (Apr 8, 2013)

tkd67 said:


> At work 3 nite shifts feel like crap...here we go again...
> 
> Roll on monday morning, blah blah.


Hi mate. Funny how we altetnate with our shifts. We're never gonna manage a pint together are we? 

By the way, I'll be having a few this afternoon. Soz 'bout that!


----------



## Guest (Sep 21, 2013)

Laurieloz said:


> Hi mate. Funny how we altetnate with our shifts. We're never gonna manage a pint together are we?
> 
> By the way, I'll be having a few this afternoon. Soz 'bout that!


That's ok mate I had 5 on Thursday nite 

Obviously from bargin booze ain't paying pub prices :laugh:


----------



## andyhuggins (Nov 21, 2008)

Evening all hows it going?


----------



## Laurieloz (Apr 8, 2013)

andyhuggins said:


> Evening all hows it going?


Hi Andy.

My head's a bit sore mate.

Bit of a real ale session yesterday afternoon and been sleeping since 9pm last night! mg:

I'll be okay after a big breakfast and sweat it out at the gym later.

You okay?


----------



## Guest (Sep 22, 2013)

Laurieloz said:


> Hi Andy.
> 
> My head's a bit sore mate.
> 
> ...


Real ale session, made me smile..thought of black adder the IiI, when Edmund went on the **** and they all wore party breasts..

What colours yours mate :laugh:


----------



## Laurieloz (Apr 8, 2013)

tkd67 said:


> Real ale session, made me smile..thought of black adder the IiI, when Edmund went on the **** and they all wore party breasts..
> 
> What colours yours mate :laugh:


Ha. Yes. I looked more like Les Dawson after my sesh yesterday:laugh:


----------



## tioc (Jul 16, 2013)

tkd67 said:


> Real ale session, made me smile..thought of black adder the IiI, when Edmund went on the **** and they all wore party breasts..
> 
> What colours yours mate :laugh:


I watched that on sky just the other week, Im the same with Fawlty Towers, can always sit n watch any old episode I find, red dwarf as well although there are few dodgy ones on that. Wifes back on nights now so Im chief child catcher, sorry baby sitter and general dogsbody for our two, 3 nights a week again :lol: keep trying to explain that although parent and servant sound the same they mean 2 different things, they cant seem to grasp it though.


----------



## Greshie (Jan 15, 2011)

Feeling weary this morning .......... :yawn:

Just done my Tesco run, reckon anyone looking in my trolley must think "poor old sod can't cook" as it's full of Finest range ready meals ... fact is I'm working most of this coming week and can't be ars*d cooking in the evening ....

Roasting a chicken tonight though


----------



## Laurieloz (Apr 8, 2013)

Greshie said:


> Feeling weary this morning .......... :yawn:
> 
> Just done my Tesco run, reckon anyone looking in my trolley must think "poor old sod can't cook" as it's full of Finest range ready meals ... fact is I'm working most of this coming week and can't be ars*d cooking in the evening ....
> 
> Roasting a chicken tonight though


Nothing wrong with ready meals. If I'm not eating one of my home cooked chicken meals, I'll take a Weight Watchers meal to work with me. Handy for tea breaks and good for you.

Welcome to I'm Straight 2 Greshie!


----------



## Guest (Sep 22, 2013)

See...up & up


----------



## Laurieloz (Apr 8, 2013)

tkd67 said:


> See...up & up


Now @Greshie's back the thread will come to life. He's a lot more likeable than us!


----------



## Greshie (Jan 15, 2011)

Laurieloz said:


> Now @Greshie's back the thread will come to life. He's a lot more likeable than us!


lol

you reckon !

Been fitfully lazy this afternoon ... tidied out some drawers but have avoided my bedroom which is a mess ...

about to put the chicken in the oven

been a nice day here ... washing on the line (more bloody ironing) ...............


----------



## Guest (Sep 22, 2013)

And all that fretting up in hull..

A lyric came into my head then to quote, but it's gone, will have to listen to song. :laugh:


----------



## Laurieloz (Apr 8, 2013)

tkd67 said:


> And all that fretting up in hull..
> 
> A lyric came into my head then to quote, but it's gone, will have to listen to song. :laugh:


A song with more than a touch of sarcasm no doubt!


----------



## Laurieloz (Apr 8, 2013)

Greshie said:


> lol
> 
> you reckon !
> 
> ...


Don't worry Greshie, I did nearly a month's worth of ironing last week. Took me all bloody afternoon


----------



## Guest (Sep 22, 2013)

Laurieloz said:


> A song with more than a touch of sarcasm no doubt!


Not really, it was something like

Predicting the future of things we don't know.

Science....system of a down.

Listen to it.


----------



## Guest (Sep 22, 2013)

Sarcasm...

Not always .


----------



## andyhuggins (Nov 21, 2008)

Hey @Greshie enjoy your chicken.


----------



## Greshie (Jan 15, 2011)

andyhuggins said:


> Hey @Greshie enjoy your chicken.


Thank you, I did, roasted with onion and garlic stuffed in the cavity, and had with a few roast tatties and roasted tomatoes... follwed by soft fruit and some yoghurt, and a protein bar as I was still peckish 

and of course a cup of tea!


----------



## andyhuggins (Nov 21, 2008)

Sounds good to me mate


----------



## Laurieloz (Apr 8, 2013)

tkd67 said:


> Not really, it was something like
> 
> Predicting the future of things we don't know.
> 
> ...


I've got two of their albums in my 'still to play' folder. I'll see if "Science" is a track on them.

Must be nice to find a happy medium


----------



## andyhuggins (Nov 21, 2008)

Was into them a few years back. Still re-visit them at times.


----------



## resten (Apr 4, 2012)

Been quiet here tonight


----------



## B4PJS (Mar 28, 2013)

resten said:


> Been quiet here tonight


fistin


----------



## Mr_Morocco (May 28, 2011)

resten said:


> Been quiet here tonight


Yea its normally a good read in here


----------



## Laurieloz (Apr 8, 2013)

There's only sad old buggers like me around now who's at work:wacko:


----------



## Mish (May 1, 2011)




----------



## Greshie (Jan 15, 2011)

... and a bleary good morning ........ :yawn:


----------



## tioc (Jul 16, 2013)

Morning Greshie, greyer than john Majors wardrobe here, but dry thank fek. Todays soundtrack is a basic german course interspaced with Angelic Upstarts and a couple of Northern soul collections. Have a good day all.


----------



## Guest (Sep 23, 2013)

Blah blah

Miserable day here, glad to see the good natured banter is still alive :laugh:

Gotta love it.


----------



## Greshie (Jan 15, 2011)

Grey here too .... and mizzling (not a scottish word I don't think) hoping it brightens up so my handyman can get on with painting the exterior

Car being Mot'eed and serviced today .... don't like the garage I've put it in to but didn't have time last week to find anywhere else.....

And shortly I shall be clearing out [email protected] from cupboards (whilst I've the mojo to do so ! lol ) and perhaps this evening a cheeky little legs session !


----------



## Mr_Morocco (May 28, 2011)

Morning people.. @resten @Mish what you up to today?


----------



## resten (Apr 4, 2012)

Mr_Morocco said:


> Morning people.. @resten @Mish what you up to today?


Morning goat farmer, right now I'm eating some sausages. Later I'm going to buy some quality meat from local butcher and then see if I can get my bike back from @Breda.

What's @jon-kent and @b4jps up to?

^^ ffs he's so thin I buggered up the mention


----------



## Mr_Morocco (May 28, 2011)

resten said:


> Morning goat farmer, right now I'm eating some sausages. Later I'm going to buy some quality meat from local butcher and then see if I can get my bike back from @Breda.
> 
> What's @jon-kent and @b4jps up to?
> 
> ^^ ffs he's so thin I buggered up the mention


Sounds good mate, im sipping on some Craze atm then gonna hit the gym


----------



## resten (Apr 4, 2012)

Mr_Morocco said:


> Sounds good mate, im sipping on some Craze atm then gonna hit the gym


Naughty naughty. That's the sort of sh1t @Breda sells


----------



## Mish (May 1, 2011)

Mr_Morocco said:


> Morning people.. @resten @Mish what you up to today?


I'm on my 1st of 4 days off. Just got home from the gym. Now cooking 300g Tesco finest steak mince and 400g sweet potato.


----------



## Breda (May 2, 2011)

I've just had a steak slice and 2 sausage rolls from gregs with a spot of red, accompanied by carrot cake and a pint of oj

Off to take the little man out to show him how to steal and shoot cross ways


----------



## Ackee&amp;Saltfish (Mar 18, 2011)

I cant even concentrate today just about to get me a kfc


----------



## jon-kent (May 20, 2011)

Hahahha good man breeda !!! School him in the ways !


----------



## Laurieloz (Apr 8, 2013)

Afternoon all.

No steak for me right now. I've just got up from a night shift and I eat breakfast in the afternoon! Weetabix for me

Visiting mum in the care home first, then a blood donor session at 3.

Like that animal @Mish what is it? Also mate.... Can we begin again? :thumbup1:


----------



## Mish (May 1, 2011)

Laurieloz said:


> Afternoon all.
> 
> No steak for me right now. I've just got up from a night shift and I eat breakfast in the afternoon! Weetabix for me
> 
> ...


Negative Ghostrider, the pattern is full.

not srs


----------



## TELBOR (Feb 20, 2012)

What's happening in here then?!


----------



## jon-kent (May 20, 2011)

Tonnes of straightness ! Better not tell resten about this thread the title will offend him !


----------



## jon-kent (May 20, 2011)

Laurie and mish are gonna link each other lol


----------



## TELBOR (Feb 20, 2012)

jon-kent said:


> Laurie and mish are gonna link each other lol


Hope so


----------



## Laurieloz (Apr 8, 2013)

:confused1:


----------



## Mish (May 1, 2011)

im going to be in Grimsby next week. Maybe you could take me out for a real ale.


----------



## Laurieloz (Apr 8, 2013)

Mish said:


> im going to be in Grimsby next week. Maybe you could take me out for a real ale.


I'm not going to Grimsby! It stinks of fish even more than Hull does.

If you go across the Humber Bridge, I would love to have a beer with you


----------



## Ackee&amp;Saltfish (Mar 18, 2011)

Laurieloz said:


> I'm not going to Grimsby! It stinks of fish even more than Hull does.
> 
> If you go across the Humber Bridge, I would love to have a beer with you


Time to round up the dawgs, about time @Mish had a proper beat down


----------



## Mish (May 1, 2011)

Ackee&Saltfish said:


> Time to round up the dawgs, about time @Mish had a proper beat down


With you and your whatsapp mates the only thing that's likely to happen is a bum down.


----------



## Skye666 (Apr 13, 2013)

I'm glad to see u boys are playing nice ...


----------



## Guest (Sep 23, 2013)

Skye666 said:


> I'm glad to see u boys are playing nice ...


Don't tell me that's a P.o.l.i.c.e hat in your avy :laugh:


----------



## Guest (Sep 23, 2013)

Mish said:


> Negative Ghostrider, the pattern is full.
> 
> I would post up the crash and burn, scene.
> 
> ...


----------



## Mr_Morocco (May 28, 2011)

Hey guys, hows everyones evening?

@resten @Mish @jon-kent


----------



## Mish (May 1, 2011)

Mr_Morocco said:


> Hey guys, hows everyones evening?
> 
> @resten @Mish @jon-kent


Hi gang, nice relaxing evening here, it's quite stuffy here so i've had the french doors open while i've mopped the kitchen floor and taken some chicken out the freezer to defrost for tomorrow's lunch. Getting some feed together for the animals then i'll maybe pour a nice glass of merlot and watch a bit of TV.

Hope everyone else is enjoying their evening.


----------



## Mr_Morocco (May 28, 2011)

Mish said:


> Hi gang, nice relaxing evening here, it's quite stuffy here so i've had the french doors open while i've mopped the kitchen floor and taken some chicken out the freezer to defrost for tomorrow's lunch. Getting some feed together for the animals then i'll maybe pour a nice glass of merlot and watch a bit of TV.
> 
> Hope everyone else is enjoying their evening.


Sounds good mate, im just relaxing playing some GTAV. Had my dinner not long ago went down well.


----------



## Mish (May 1, 2011)

Mr_Morocco said:


> Sounds good mate, im just relaxing playing some GTAV. Had my dinner not long ago went down well.


Sounds splendid chap. What did you have for supper?


----------



## resten (Apr 4, 2012)

Mish said:


> Hi gang, nice relaxing evening here, it's quite stuffy here so i've had the french doors open while i've mopped the kitchen floor and taken some chicken out the freezer to defrost for tomorrow's lunch. Getting some feed together for the animals then i'll maybe pour a nice glass of merlot and watch a bit of TV.
> 
> Hope everyone else is enjoying their evening.


This will be one of the gayest sounding posts of the day, but I'm full of sausage and my **** hurts


----------



## Mish (May 1, 2011)

resten said:


> This will be one of the gayest sounding posts of the day, but I'm full of sausage and my **** hurts


Why is it out of the ordinary? I am posting in the i'm gay thread, aren't i?


----------



## resten (Apr 4, 2012)

Mish said:


> Why is it out of the ordinary? I am posting in the i'm gay thread, aren't i?


Nothing has been up my bottom


----------



## jon-kent (May 20, 2011)

Mr_Morocco said:


> Hey guys, hows everyones evening?
> 
> @resten @Mish @jon-kent


Hello squire !!! Good mate i fell asleep for 30mins because of the jacket potato i had for dinner lol, woke up to more ball sack pics in our group, tv and xbox have gone so breeeeda must have tracked my number !

Got episode 11 of dexter to watch before the last one comes out tomorrow.

Hows urs been good sir ?


----------



## resten (Apr 4, 2012)

jon-kent said:


> Hello squire !!! Good mate i fell asleep for 30mins because of the jacket potato i had for dinner lol, woke up to more ball sack pics in our group, tv and xbox have gone so breeeeda must have tracked my number !
> 
> Got episode 11 of dexter to watch before the last one comes out tomorrow.
> 
> Hows urs been good sir ?


Mini breeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeda is getting a tv for his birthday


----------



## Skye666 (Apr 13, 2013)

tkd67 said:


> Don't tell me that's a P.o.l.i.c.e hat in your avy :laugh:


Ok I won't because its not


----------



## Laurieloz (Apr 8, 2013)

Ackee&Saltfish said:


> Time to round up the dawgs, about time @Mish had a proper beat down


I understand your drift, Ackee. Not how I operate.

If Mish, you or anyone from the site would want to come to Hull (!), I would be more than pleased to meet up for a beer in my delightful city


----------



## Ackee&amp;Saltfish (Mar 18, 2011)

Laurieloz said:


> I understand your drift, Ackee. Not how I operate.
> 
> If Mish, you or anyone from the site would want to come to Hull (!), I would be more than pleased to meet up for a beer in my delightful city


Less of the beer my friend, chicken and rum please


----------



## resten (Apr 4, 2012)

Ackee&Saltfish said:


> Less of the beer my friend, chicken and rum please


 :lol: team darkness


----------



## jon-kent (May 20, 2011)

Yeah Laurie something malty for team darkness please h34r:


----------



## Ackee&amp;Saltfish (Mar 18, 2011)

resten said:


> :lol: team darkness












I see the grand knight of the aryian brotherhood aka mr kent has turned up


----------



## Guest (Sep 23, 2013)

(What can't Asians do)

Just been watching the Korean dance team on YouTube, yup sad ****..

**** me that dance leader ari, is one top bird, especially in the vid gentlemen.

Any ****in day, period.. :whistling:


----------



## Guest (Sep 23, 2013)

jon-kent said:


> Yeah Laurie something malty for team darkness please h34r:


Don't you mean salty, my good sir


----------



## Greshie (Jan 15, 2011)

tkd67 said:


> (What can't Asians do)
> 
> Just been watching the Korean dance team on YouTube, yup sad ****..
> 
> ...


Was that the North Korean one who is supposed to have been executed recently by Kim Il whateverhisname is?


----------



## Ackee&amp;Saltfish (Mar 18, 2011)

tkd67 said:


> (What can't Asians do)
> 
> Just been watching the Korean dance team on YouTube, yup sad ****..
> 
> ...


I think sckeane is asian, he'll be here shortly


----------



## jon-kent (May 20, 2011)

Ackee&Saltfish said:


> I see the grand knight of the aryian brotherhood aka mr kent has turned up


Thank you grand cheif Ackee. Anyone in the way of team darkness will cop a straight kick to the chest like this


----------



## Mr_Morocco (May 28, 2011)

Mish said:


> Sounds splendid chap. What did you have for supper?


Oh the usual chicken and broccli



jon-kent said:


> Hello squire !!! Good mate i fell asleep for 30mins because of the jacket potato i had for dinner lol, woke up to more ball sack pics in our group, tv and xbox have gone so breeeeda must have tracked my number !
> 
> Got episode 11 of dexter to watch before the last one comes out tomorrow.
> 
> Hows urs been good sir ?


My evenings going great, i just f*cked a prostitute on GTA and then shot her because i didnt want to pay.


----------



## Mish (May 1, 2011)

Laurieloz said:


> I understand your drift, Ackee. Not how I operate.
> 
> If Mish, you or anyone from the site would want to come to Hull (!), I would be more than pleased to meet up for a beer in my delightful city


Well I won't be far next week, don't mind an extra few miles over the humbar.

What are the facilities like at your gym, does it have a sauna or swimming pool?

Somewhere to relax after a bit of grunting?


----------



## Guest (Sep 23, 2013)

Greshie said:


> Was that the North Korean one who is supposed to have been executed recently by Kim Il whateverhisname is?


Don't think so, it's an all girl dance group


----------



## jon-kent (May 20, 2011)

Laurie - this is a nice thread you got here man ! This place would make a great Team *Darkness* HQ


----------



## Greshie (Jan 15, 2011)

tkd67 said:


> Don't think so, it's an all girl dance group


Ah ok ... must be South Korean then .... and hopefully still alive !


----------



## Mish (May 1, 2011)

jon-kent said:


> Laurie - this is a nice thread you got here man ! This place would make a great Team *Darkness* HQ


Grow up Jon

I think it would be better if you went back to your vlog thread mate.


----------



## Guest (Sep 23, 2013)

Greshie said:


> Ah ok ... must be South Korean then .... and hopefully still alive !


Mate, girls like that don't belong in the north.

Yes South Korean , if only it was lawful to have a second wife :laugh:


----------



## resten (Apr 4, 2012)




----------



## Greshie (Jan 15, 2011)

tkd67 said:


> Mate, girls like that don't belong in the north.
> 
> Yes South Korean , if only it was lawful to have a second wife :laugh:


You could become a Mormon ....


----------



## jon-kent (May 20, 2011)

Mish said:


> Grow up Jon
> 
> I think it would be better if you went back to your vlog thread mate.


Your right mish !


----------



## Guest (Sep 23, 2013)

Greshie said:


> You could become a Mormon ....


Or a moron, more fitting


----------



## Mish (May 1, 2011)

jon-kent said:


> Your right mish !


What you are offering isn't constructive and only serves to torment the posters who keep this thread going.

I also feel your flagrant posts have racial undertones which used, on an open forum, reflects badly on not only the owners, but sponsors and everybody who contributes.


----------



## jon-kent (May 20, 2011)

Mish said:


> What you are offering isn't constructive and only serves to torment the posters who keep this thread going.
> 
> I also feel your flagrant posts have racial undertones which used, on an open forum, reflects badly on not only the owners, but sponsors and everybody who contributes.


Your right mish, its taken a man like yourself to make me take a look at myself and i dont like what ive become. This thread and laurie are lucky to have your guidance and wisdom.


----------



## Laurieloz (Apr 8, 2013)

Mish said:


> Well I won't be far next week, don't mind an extra few miles over the humbar.
> 
> What are the facilities like at your gym, does it have a sauna or swimming pool?
> 
> Somewhere to relax after a bit of grunting?


Not really. It's the most basic gym you could imagine.

Loads of weights and stuff. Big place. But at a tenner a month you only get what you pay for I guess.

I'm going somewhere else once my contract's done.


----------



## Laurieloz (Apr 8, 2013)

Ackee&Saltfish said:


> Less of the beer my friend, chicken and rum please


In the same glass? :rolleye:


----------



## Guest (Sep 23, 2013)

Laurieloz said:


> In the same glass? :rolleye:


You kidding, I only know of one man who drinks chicken. (Derek poundstone)


----------



## Laurieloz (Apr 8, 2013)

jon-kent said:


> Your right mish, its taken a man like yourself to make me take a look at myself and i dont like what ive become. This thread and laurie are lucky to have your guidance and wisdom.


We sure are, Jon. Where on Earth would we be without Team Darkness?

Whatever that is?


----------



## Laurieloz (Apr 8, 2013)

tkd67 said:


> You kidding, I only know of one man who drinks chicken. (Derek poundstone)


Er. Yep I'm kidding.

Turkey & gin is better:whistling:


----------



## Greshie (Jan 15, 2011)

Morning all, and another bleary one :yawn: I'm sure my natural waking up time is after 8am and not 7am :no:

Ah well working the next five days ............ roll on Saturday evening!

How about lamb and gin?


----------



## Pkant2002 (Nov 4, 2011)

Train yesterday was canceled today it was delayed 15 mins. Needles to say I'm in a bad mood no before work coffee today


----------



## Beklet (May 13, 2005)

Morning.......still have cold, but at least have managed to get the office windows open for a bit of fresh air.....


----------



## Breda (May 2, 2011)

resten said:


> Mini breeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeda is getting a tv for his birthday


He actually did get a tv pmsl


----------



## Laurieloz (Apr 8, 2013)

Afternoon all.

Bit late with my daily greeting today!

So tired this morning after my blood donation yesterday, I went straight to bed after work.

Got a message while asleep. My mother's foot may have cancer traces in it, so I had to take her to the hospital. They need to remove her big toenail. So fingers crossed they catch it in time.

So the gym had to be postponed. Tomorriw I'll be doing a double session!! :crying: 

Playing a superb album by hard rock outfit Dream Theater in the car. Powerfuk stuff.

Take care guys.


----------



## resten (Apr 4, 2012)

Breda said:


> He actually did get a tv pmsl


haha, who's missing a tv?


----------



## Mish (May 1, 2011)

Laurieloz said:


> Not really. It's the most basic gym you could imagine.
> 
> Loads of weights and stuff. Big place. But at a tenner a month you only get what you pay for I guess.
> 
> I'm going somewhere else once my contract's done.


Ah well you can't grumble at a £10 a month can you. Have you got another local gym in mind when your contract expires? When i'm up your way next week i'm looking to get a hard session in. Does your place have a pay as you go facility?


----------



## Laurieloz (Apr 8, 2013)

Mish said:


> Ah well you can't grumble at a £10 a month can you. Have you got another local gym in mind when your contract expires? When i'm up your way next week i'm looking to get a hard session in. Does your place have a pay as you go facility?


Sorry I'm late replying Mish, had to get sorted for work tonight.

If you're definitely coming down, I can see if I can ask about a day pass for the gym.

When are you coming here, what date and time, etc?

What brings you to gloomy Grimsby?

If you're driving, we can't go out for a beer, can we?

Do you have a satnav, or are yiu getting a train?

It will be good to meet up, but there's some logistics to sort out first.

Then I'll need ti see if the missus doesn't have plans...

Sorry bud, if you get back with answers to my endless questions, I'll start the ball rolling:thumb:


----------



## monetwothree (Aug 29, 2013)

monetwothree said:


> i need to find someone in the are of Cologne or Rome, Valencia, Paris, i need a favor ... lol the secret romantic kind
> 
> and i am straight no funny business


i am still looking for a mate to help me finish a project in Paris, France, Vodootvodny Canal, Moscow, Russia, Most Ljubavi, Vrnja?ka Banja Serbia, Ljubljana, Slovenia, Cologne, Germany would be my preferred locations anyone who can get to one of those area easily would work its for a noble agape project. very small project lol


----------



## DappaDonDave (Dec 2, 2013)

monetwothree said:


> i am still looking for a mate to help me finish a project in Paris, France, Vodootvodny Canal, Moscow, Russia, Most Ljubavi, Vrnja?ka Banja Serbia, Ljubljana, Slovenia, Cologne, Germany would be my preferred locations anyone who can get to one of those area easily would work its for a noble agape project. very small project lol


Wtf did you search for to find this thread!


----------



## SickCurrent (Sep 19, 2005)

monetwothree said:


> i am still looking for a mate to help me finish a project in Paris, France, Vodootvodny Canal, Moscow, Russia, Most Ljubavi, Vrnja?ka Banja Serbia, Ljubljana, Slovenia, Cologne, Germany would be my preferred locations anyone who can get to one of those area easily would work its for a noble agape project. very small project lol


----------

